# shower pan



## rakuz66 (Mar 2, 2008)

I plan on re-modeling my bathroom myself very soon. I have tiled, installed vanities and toilets, and did some small plumbing /electrical projects, so I'm confortable with all of that. The only thing that is playing on my mind is the shower pan. 
Currently, I have a tiled shower in a home that was built in the late 60's. What can I expect when I tear up the shower? What type of pan can I install? I plan on tiling the bathroom and shower. Thanks for any help.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Are you in Florida by chance?


----------



## rakuz66 (Mar 2, 2008)

No, I live in Pa.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

For some good info on all the types http://www.schluter.com/5232.aspx - then check out there full shower system


----------



## Pimpovic (Mar 20, 2009)

The Schluter system is a bit expensive. The standby is to use the 40mil PVC membrane that has been used for years. You can check online for instalation, or check into the plumbing section of this site for help. This is likely the simplest method for you, since you don't seem to have much experience with this sort of thing.
GL!


----------



## SK Builders (Feb 28, 2009)

cleveman said:


> Are you in Florida by chance?


hahahahaha! I know where that was going...:w00t:


----------



## Skip Borders (Mar 11, 2009)

I just redid my shower about four months ago recessed boxes, corner shelves, big rain head all that.

Like you I was pretty nervous about laying a shower pan. I went to mark e industries website and got curb kit, the prepitch kit, and the quick pitch kit. I also had to get and modify a new commercial size ring that this guy was prototyping at the time ( I installed a big floor drain).

The stuff was easy to use, I have a pitched shower bottom that the PVC liner sits on, something most installers do not seem to do as well as a pitch to drain for the pan.

The website has pretty good videos and they are on youtube too.

There are other systems I want to try, and I will be looking out for them on future projects. 

Has anyone had good success with other systems?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Please update your profile with your location.

I would like to see you build a shower pan with the pre-slope, membrane, then another layer of portland/sand, then the tile.

Find a square drain cover. I think the round ones are a biatch to cut out. Use forms on the outside (against the wall) to screed off. After screeding, pull them and fill in. I've tried it with chalk lines and it was no good.

I like the epoxy grout.

If you have more money than time, you might go straight to the Schlueter system or other pre-formed pans and curbs. But I think it is nice to start out doing it the tradtional way so you can appreciate it and understand it.

Do your homework first. You will get some personal satisfaction from this job because it isn't something which every swinging Richard does.


----------



## Skip Borders (Mar 11, 2009)

That is what I did.

I tore out the existing shower to the foundation (slab), installed the prepitch, let that cure then installed the membrane and the sloped mortar bed let that set overnight, then tiled.

See the kit and video. I don’t sell for the guy, I just bought the kits.

http://www.markeindustries.com/


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Dry pack base with Schluter Kerdi drain, concrete board on the walls, Kerdi everything, tile, epoxy grout.

Yes, it is a little more expensive this way, but I can honestly tell my customers it is the BEST way to build a tile shower. 

Its also the only way I will do it.


----------



## rakuz66 (Mar 2, 2008)

Do I have to replace the shower pan if it's not leaking when I remodel? Can I just leave it alone, carefully take out the old tile and re-tile the shower base?


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Why would you leave it? I personally would get rid of everything update the drain to kerdi and either dry pack or use the kerdi tray.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

rakuz66 said:


> Do I have to replace the shower pan if it's not leaking when I remodel? Can I just leave it alone, carefully take out the old tile and re-tile the shower base?


That is the last thing I would ever consider!!

When doing a shower, its always best to start fresh.


----------



## tang (Jan 5, 2009)

Jarvis has it right.I recemmend Schluter school. Its a three day school, nice motel,great food,and drinks.all on Mr. Schluter Try it and you will be a kerdi man. Its the only way.:thumbup:


----------



## Blue Point (Mar 24, 2009)

Why do some people think Schluter is so expensive? A 48"x48" shower kit is $319.47 and it only has to be done once! Schluter is the ONLY way I would do a quality job for a quality customer.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Schluter or I walk, best out there right now.:notworthy


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

One of those new styrofoam shower pans and put that pink stuff over it. I have no ideal what its called.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

747 said:


> One of those new styrofoam shower pans and put that pink stuff over it. I have no ideal what its called.


 
The pink stuff...like as in "the Pink Panther" brand of insulation??
I don't know if the tile will stick to that very well!!

(I think you mean orange!!)


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

What ever happened to copper pans? Thats the way I would go but, maybe I just want to be cool!


----------



## bigsmooth (Dec 19, 2007)

Tile Redi shower pans.I use them allot and I am a big fan how simple they make the job.Leak proof and garranteed.Just my buck and a quarter.


----------

